# Cognitive Quiz Updated



## Deamo (Nov 15, 2010)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.61
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.62
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.86
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.7
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.86
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||| 1.86
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) || -0.5

Most Likely: ISTP
or Second Possibility: ISFP
or Third Possibility: ESFJ


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFJ
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: ENFP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ni - Fe - Ne - Si - Fi - Ti - Te - Se


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is:
Most Likely: ENTP
or Second Possibility: INFJ
or Third Possibility: INTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ne - Ni - Ti - Fe - Te - Si - Se - Fi

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.38
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.4
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.92
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.98
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.08
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||| 2.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.8
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -1.06

----------

This feels pretty spot-on to me... though I'm not sure if my Te is really stronger than my Si, but maybe. Thanks for all your hard work, @timeless!


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

*omfg, what!.
Not in a million years did I think I'd test as a Thinker....
* 
Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ISTP*
or Second Possibility: *INTJ*
or Third Possibility: *ISTJ*
. 

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ti - Ni - Si - Se - Ne - Te - Fi - Fe

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.84
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||| 6.49
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6.47
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||| 5.53
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||| 4.42
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.85
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.85
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.91

Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is low.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ESTP
or Second Possibility: ISTP
or Third Possibility: ISFP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Se - Ti - Fi - Si - Ne - Fe - Te - Ni

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.86
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.07
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.08
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6.39
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||| 3.92
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| 1.45
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -0.3
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -0.97

Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is very developed.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is low.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTJ*
or Second Possibility: *INTP*
or Third Possibility: *INFP*
. 

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ni - Ti - Fi - Ne - Te - Fe - Si - Se
*
Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.86
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.15
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.17
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.88
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.24
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||| 4.52
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3.24
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -2.43

Actually that's exactly how I ranked my functions when I first looked into function theory - before understanding how the functions work together and how sometimes two of them together can emulate another.


----------



## cardigan (May 31, 2011)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ESFJ*
or Second Possibility: *ISFJ*
or Third Possibility: *INFJ*

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Fe - Si - Ni - Ti - Te - Ne - Fi - Se

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.95
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.95
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.76
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.47
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||| 4.27
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.79
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.25

Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is low.


*rolls over and dies* But, I guess I'm one step closer to globalism. I second what an INTJ mentioned on the first page. Preferences meld to produce an effect resembling other preferences, so it's almost impossible to measure.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *INFJ*
or Third Possibility: *ENFJ*
. 

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Fi - Ni - Fe - Ne - Ti - Si - Te - Se


Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.


hmm...


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

On facebook I took the Keirsey Personality Test. I got an ISTP, but mostly I test ESTP. I didn't know about the third, that's new and interesting.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ESTP*
or Second Possibility: *ISTP*
or Third Possibility: *ESTJ*
*


Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.31
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.61
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.08
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.85
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.52
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) || 0.15
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -1.38
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||| -4.42

Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is low.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I retook the quiz starting from the assumption that the questions about empathy and compassion were not about moral values. I intentionally skewed my results to make myself seem heartless and corrupt, and ended up with the INFP score. My Fe was still unnaturally high, but was no longer my dominant process.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm an ISTP?? 

Second possibility: ESTP
Third: ENTJ


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Good results. Touchy algorithm maybe? Or maybe I was on the edge both times.

I changed answer 21(experience for success) from a 4 to a 2 and I went from 1)ESFJ 2)ENTP 3)ISFJ to 1)ENTP 2)ENFJ 3)INFJ.

I am an ENTP. SFJ's make me twitch something awful and want to lash out. Lol 

I think that the questions are good, but would be better if they could include the reasons.
I also think that the "Get energy" questions would be better if they were a "choose one" or "Choose #1 #2 and #3 in order of descending importance". Having to rate each of them seemed to make it easy to over or undervalue the wrong one.

Can anyone tell me if these are typical ENTP results?
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.46
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.14
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.13
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||| 4.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.85
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.8
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.75

Thanks for the new and improved quiz!

Why does it list 0.85 up to 8 as "moderate"? Only those over 10 are "very developed" and only the one <0 is "low". Or is that because of the last 4 being subordinate functions?
Is the Fi being negative abnormal?


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

The test is broken.

If I answer the question about organizing things the way I want, it deletes my answer to the universe being a place that has to be logically organized, and vica versa. It won't let me answer both.


----------



## NoirAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:

Most Likely: *INFJ*
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: INFP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ni - Fe - Fi - Ti - Si - Ne - Te - Se

Accurate, but I could still predict which function goes with which question. Actually surprised that INTJ doesn't come up with one of the possibilities, considering that it's a 60:40 chance for me getting an INTJ or INFJ (my real type), respectively, in online tests. So yeah, at least I had my real type in this test. :wink:


----------



## CptKickerCutleg (Feb 4, 2011)

> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.88
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.56
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.95
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||| 6.73
> ...


I'm certainly not Extraverted XD
Otherwise it's pretty accurate for me, so it seems as if it works for people like me ^_^
Sorry if that seems a bit obscure, my mind is fuddled up today XD


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

took it. a bit more accurate IMO. last Q, 1st choice, it should be "thoughts".


----------



## Falarala (May 28, 2011)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFJ
*or Second Possibility: *ENFJ
*or Third Possibility: *INTP
*. 

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Ni - Fe - Ti - Si - Fi - Ne - Te - Se

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.86
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.22
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||| 7.99
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.7
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.02
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||| 3.73
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||| 2.39
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -2.43

I think this quiz is quite accurate!


----------



## Morality (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine wasn't completely accurate. It wasn't very far off, but during the quiz I knew which questions were going to make the results inaccurate for me. Morality is extremely important to me, so my Fi was highest even though I'm an INFJ. My Si was also high (it says moderate, but I give low scores), which is probably because of the "learning from the past" and "practical or theoretical"; My Si should definitely not score higher than my Ti. The problem with every test is that sentences can be interpreted in different ways and short sentences are often too limited. 

Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.25
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.88
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.86
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||| 7.16
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||| 3.22
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||| 1.19
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.78
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.52

Most Likely: INFP
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: INFJ


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

...Uh... Hm. Weird results. I'll try retaking it tonight, see if the results come out more accurate. I like these questions more than the last test, but maybe the calculations are a bit off.

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.17
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.15
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.4
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5.16
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||| 4.75
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.24
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||| 2.19
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.03

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Fi - Ti - Ni - Si - Fe - Te - Ne - Se

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *INTP*
or Third Possibility: *INFJ*


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

*Much better now - for me at least...*

*Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
*Most Likely: *INFJ*
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: ISFJ


*Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
*Ni - Fe - Si - Fi - Ti - Ne - Te - Se


*Your Cognitive Functions:
*Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.63
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.38
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.62
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||| 2.48
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||| 2.45
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||| 2.11
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -0.38
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.2

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

timeless said:


> Heheh, negative numbers are just a function of the math used to come up with the values. It doesn't mean that a cognitive function is represented as "less than zero."


The functions should sum up to at least zero. I have a feeling that you overdoing something  I wouldn't say that usage of some functions limits development of others and certainly not below zero ^^

Just to make sure you wont get shitty programming habits. Rounding up negative values to zeroes is just a temporary solution that makes everything even more complicated later on.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Why would the functions sum up to zero? It looks to me like it's strength of each attribute, not a percentage split between two potentially dominant functions.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

If I put in some kind of artificial point spread, it would ruin the purpose of the "Your (cognitive function) is very developed/moderately developed/low" feature, which basically operates by determining the standard deviation of the cognitive function scores. (very developed = all the functions above one standard deviation, moderately developed = all the functions within one standard deviation, etc)


----------



## Eldritch Blue Rose (Apr 7, 2011)

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.79
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.34
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.65
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.72
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.48
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.77
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||| 0.76
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -2.45

Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is poorly developed.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *ENFJ*
or Third Possibility: *ENFP*
. 

Your cognitive functions are, in order of preference:
Fi - Fe - Ne - Ni - Se - Si - Ti - Te

Seems fairly accurate I think, since I have a bad memory, don't usually tend to logically analyze things, and I have difficulty organizing things.

However I think Si should be a bit higher, because I do remember things in detail but they don't tend to be important in context of the moment. For instance I might remember about some topics I'd like to respond to on the forums or some random trivia, while I'm taking a math test.



snail said:


> I took it, and my Fe is rated higher than it should be because the quiz misinterprets my reasons for giving high scores to questions about compassion and empathy. It is my Fi that causes me to value those things, even though they are not things that come naturally to me. I answered them the way I did because of my moral views. Perhaps questions about social bonding and fitting in with other people would be more relevant and would give more accurate results than judging Fe with questions about spiritual beliefs. Ethics are more the realm of Fi, and compassion is a spiritual goal.


Can one cognitive function influence the growth of another?

I know what Fi is, but I don't know how Fe works. Is there some thread on PC that compares and contrasts Fi and Fe?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

@Eldritch Blue Rose: Actually, I found the descriptions in the quiz itself useful. Did they say much to you? Are you looking for more info beyond that?


----------



## Eldritch Blue Rose (Apr 7, 2011)

William I am said:


> @Eldritch Blue Rose: Actually, I found the descriptions in the quiz itself useful. Did they say much to you? Are you looking for more info beyond that?


I understand the descriptions in the quiz, but I feel like I need to know the minutiae of how Fe and Fi work.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Iii.... just fell flat on my face. Haha. Sorry. I'll see if I can dig up info on it for you.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Makes sense now. But it took a while to understand the questions fully. I answered these questions based not on my current state of mind ... but what I used to do when I was emotionally balanced and perfectly happy. 

Most Likely: INFJ
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: INFP

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.95
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.22
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.56
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.54
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.04
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||| 7.53
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.55
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.57

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.

Extremely accurate result ... considering I just made a post before this requesting help from people to develop my Se ... strange .. is this an example of synchronicity ?


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Eldritch Blue Rose said:


> I understand the descriptions in the quiz, but I feel like I need to know the minutiae of how Fe and Fi work.


 We talked a bit about it over here http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/56767-fe-fi.html


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

timeless said:


> List of things to do for my next revision:
> 
> - Revise at least two of the Te questions.
> - Reword the first part of the report page (about the order of functions.)
> ...


Things I did today:
- Changed two Fe questions.
- Changed three Te questions.
- Changed two Fi questions.
- Slightly modified an Ni question.
- Slightly reworded the results page.
- Fixed an error that had the potential to skew results for Si-dominant, Fe-dominant and Te-dominant people. This would not be an issue for people with Fe/Si/Te as the auxiliary/tertiary/inferior function. (this is what happens when you use variables like $ti, $si, $te, etc and it gets confusing. The part that handles the calculation and result reporting has over 1,000 lines of code, so sometimes things can get misplaced in the shuffle...)
- Tweaked the calculation code. Results should be more in line with what you would expect under the Jungian model.
- You won't be able to tell on your end, but I streamlined the code a bit.

Because the latest tweak included some calculation improvements/fixes, please holler if you see anything that's really crazy in your results.

I took my own test for once and got ENTP - INTP - INTJ for types, which sounds right. Ne - Ti - Ni - Fi - Te - Fe - Se - Si in order of development.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENFP*
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: INFJ

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Fi - Ni - Ti - Si - Se - Fe - Te


Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.92
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.12
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||| 7.34
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.92
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.03
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.46
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.55

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.


sounds about right


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

What does the last Introvert/Extrovert question actually do?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

These results I can relate to more since the most recent edit though I am still shocked at the higher Ti, maybe there _is _ something I'm unaware of going on here The Ti knocking out Fe makes sense as far as what I value at the moment and this is the first test I think that replaced the Fe in the top 4 for T anything.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ESFP
or Second Possibility: ISFP
or Third Possibility: ISTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Se - Fi - Ti - Si - Fe - Ne - Te - Ni
Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.08
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.54
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||| 4.15
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||| 2.65
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.61
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||| 1.38
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.62
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||| -4.94

Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is poorly developed.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Newest results: ESFJ or ENTP or ISFJ 

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.14
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.77
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.54
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.57
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||| 6.06
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||| 4.76
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.62
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -2.16

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fe - Ne - Si - Se - Ni - Ti - Te - Fi

VS previously (Probably with somewhat different answers!!)

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.46
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.14
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.13
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||| 4.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||| 0.85
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.8
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.75

Maybe part of the wide variance of results is the limited number of questions? I know it's supposed to be short, but maybe a quiz that's double the length would reduce interpretation errors? You know, extrapolation from a small data base leads to larger variance and so on...
Quizzes are fun 

The only big difference for mine is that my Se is suddenly 8.xx in stead of 0.8.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.08
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.84
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.31
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.26
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||| 0.76
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || 0.47
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.97
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -1.23

i got this...and i'm pretty sure my fi is more developed than all that.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

One of the things I really like about this test is that the questions aren't confusing and therefore I'm gonna end up with a more accurate answer from not trying too hard, or any other stupid misunderstandings. It probably helps a _lot _of people that way.


----------



## calmdelirium (Feb 13, 2010)

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.07
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.62
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.42
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||| 5.26
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.24
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || 0.25
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -2.24

Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is low.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is poorly developed.


 Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ESFJ*
or Second Possibility: *INFP*
or Third Possibility: *ENFP*
. 

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fe - Fi - Ne - Si - Ni - Te - Se - Ti

Here are some quick descriptions of your functions, in order of preference:

 The Extroverted Feeling (Fe) function is used when an individual acts in a considerate way to the feelings and beliefs of the people around them. Those with strong Fe can easily empathize with other people and is the most likely to be a 'people person.' Those with weak Fe may find themselves offending people unintentionally.

The Introverted Feeling (Fi) function attempts to find meaning in the world. In this sense, 'feeling' doesn't necessarily mean 'emotions' - it refers to the subjective and subtle sense of value within a situation. It is often associated with gut reactions about the fairness or goodness of an interaction. Those with strong Fi usually care less about objective facts and more about what's fair or right.

The Extroverted Intuition (Ne) function is oriented toward generating new possibilities. Ne is all about brainstorming - imagining a variety of possible outcomes and considering them all to be possibly true. Ne is associated with new ideas and innovative breakthroughs.

The Introverted Sensation (Si) function compares past events with current events. Si is associated with vivid memory recall and a reliance on experiential learning. Those with strong Si often prefer to take a 'hands on approach'. On the other hand, those with weak Si often do not benefit from interacting in that way.

The Introverted Intuition (Ni) function implicitly recognizes that one term can have multiple meanings, and allows the individual to disconnect themselves from the concept of 'objective truth'. This allows those with strong Ni to 'rewire' the connections that form a concept and test it from new and unique angles. This is why the Ni dominant types are often called analysts: they can pull apart an idea and test each individual piece to see how it changes the whole.

The Extroverted Thinking (Te) function imposes our own order on the world around us. Te structures the world in logical ways, ranging from the physical world (your desk, your office, etc) to concepts (creating 'flow charts' of ideas in your mind.)

The Extroverted Sensation (Se) function is associated with a vivid perception of the world, taking into account details that others may miss. Se is about being closely tuned to the world around you, and that usually translates into following 'gut impulses' and taking great pleasure in physical action. Those with weak Se may sometimes feel 'disconnected' from the world around them.

The Introverted Thinking (Ti) function is used when an individual analyzes something, breaks it apart, and categorizes and defines its elements. This is the foundation of logical thinking. Ti is crucial in identifying logical inconsistencies and putting together logical arguments. Those with strong Ti usually have an ability to remain objective even when it may bother others.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.54
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||| 7.7
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||| 6.45
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||| 5.19
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||| 4.92
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.9
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.71
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -0.76

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *ISFJ*
or Third Possibility: *INTP*
. 

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Si - Ti - Ne - Fe - Ni - Se - Te

Definitely better than the last time I took it. 

I still kinda feel the Fi-based questions are too rooted in the idea of Fi having a black and white sense of right and wrong. Fi is not only about personal values and, even when it is, it's not necessarily as cut and dry as 'right and wrong.' For instance my personal values tell me that right and wrong are, 90% of the time, largely subjective.

Funny how my Ne and Ni scores a kinda low. Comparatively.


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.92
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.63
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||| 9
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||| 6.7
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.94
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.73
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||| 1.52
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -2.02


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ISTP*
or Second Possibility: *ESTP*
or Third Possibility: *ISTJ*

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Se - Si - Te - Fi - Ne - Fe - Ni





... Why you give me identity crisis, Cognitive Quiz?? Why???


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.15
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.65
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||| 4.16
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||| 3.8
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.62
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.71
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||| 0.98

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: ENTP
or Third Possibility: ENTJ
. 

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Ne - Te - Ni - Fi - Si - Se - Fe


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I just took this test and it told me I'm either an ISTJ (first) or an ENFP (second) or possibly an INFP (in third place).....what the heck? lol


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

@timeless There's some bug. The question that's supposed to be teq3 is called teq1 like the first Te question. So if you answer teq3 teq1 gets deleted and vice versa.

And a question about the (supposedly) teq3: 
Couldn't an ISFJ also agree that they get energized when "I can set my goal, and reach it logically and efficiently."? I was trying to find out if my husband was really an ISFJ or an ISTJ. He got really close Fe and Te scores - Fe being a tiny bit higher - because he chose "5" for teq3 (in a corrected version of the test without the teq bug). To me this question sounds actually like something any SJ might agree with (afaik...sorry if I'm wrong...). 

And I also thought it a bit strange that he got ESTJ as "most likely" when he said he was extroverted. And the former "most likely" ISFJ vanished completely from the top 3. However, those confusing results go along with the confusion I had about my husband's type some time back. I thought he were an ESTJ at first...but comparing him to actual ESTJs I saw that he isn't.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> @timeless There's some bug. The question that's supposed to be teq3 is called teq1 like the first Te question. So if you answer teq3 teq1 gets deleted and vice versa.
> 
> And a question about the (supposedly) teq3:
> Couldn't an ISFJ also agree that they get energized when "I can set my goal, and reach it logically and efficiently."? I was trying to find out if my husband was really an ISFJ or an ISTJ. He got really close Fe and Te scores - Fe being a tiny bit higher - because he chose "5" for teq3 (in a corrected version of the test without the teq bug). To me this question sounds actually like something any SJ might agree with (afaik...sorry if I'm wrong...).
> ...


Thanks for catching that, it's fixed now. I also reworded the question slightly.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

@timeless 
a minor thing: "Introverted (I get my energy from my inner world of though[t]s and feelings)" :wink:

Again some (imo) important thing about the Te questions: I think there's still some considerable problem for SJs here. My SJ husband took the test again and now scored slightly higher on Te than Fe which still didn't answer the question if he's an ISFJ or an ISTJ. So I took the Te and the Fe questions and asked him which statement is more true for him each. His answers indicated that he's indeed an ISFJ and not an ISTJ. I think his reactions might be quite important if you want to improve the test for SFJs.

1.
*I see the world as...*
*Te:* ...a place that has to be logically organized for it to make any sense at all.
vs.
*Fe:* ...a place full of people that deserve help and compassion.

_*His response:*_ The second statement was clearly more true in his opinion.

2.
*Which of these qualities best helps you understand the world?*
*Te:* The ability to create a logical "step by step" approach to problem-solving or problem analysis.
vs.
*Fe:* The ability to understand what people want or what they feel, even without them saying it.

*His response:* Here he prefered the Te answer to the Fe answer. But here I see the problem of SJs being quite methodical and doing things step by step even without having Te.

3.
*I get the most energy when...*
*Te:* I set logical goals and reach them efficiently.
vs.
*Fe:* I interact warmly with people, particularly in a helpful way.

_*His response:*_ This one gave him quite a headache (haha...kinda :wink. he said something like: "Oh no, those two were the ones that were the most true in this list anyway!" - which shouldn't be the case since Fe and Te contradict each other. Again, the fact that he considered the Fe answer as really important indicated imo that he's indeed got Fe and not Te. And like the 2nd Te question, this one is still very SJ despite the rewording.

4.
*How true are the following statements?* _*[Which statement is less true?]*_
*-Te:* It's not necessary to organize my thoughts in a strict, logical order.
vs.
*-Fe:* I have a hard time dealing with other people's emotions.

*His response:* The second one was less true for him. Again, an indication for Fe.



I'm sorry that I can't offer you any suggestions for improving those questions. But I clearly see a problem for SFJs (especially ISFJs since they won't score as high on Fe as ESFJs) in this test.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll see what I can do about that, although the theory is that even if two questions will provoke similar responses, it's likely that one will be stronger than the other. For example, 5 on one and 4 on the other. Both are strong but one would be stronger.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

timeless said:


> I'll see what I can do about that, although the theory is that even if two questions will provoke similar responses, it's likely that one will be stronger than the other. For example, 5 on one and 4 on the other. Both are strong but one would be stronger.


Yeah, should be true. But since my husband is definitely Si dominant it sadly doesn't work this way in this case. He mistakes two of the Te questions for things that are important for him because of his Si. So he put one point more on the 2nd Te question than on the Fe one and even put a 5 on the 3rd Te question. So in the end he will always end up scoring similarly high on Fe and Te - just like he did those two times.

Thanks for looking into it (not because of my husband...hehe...but because it might make the test more valid. :wink


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

To be honest, I am not that versed in what Te actually is about... :mellow: But looking at old posts, the following two might help...?



Binge Thinker said:


> I disagree that Te means organizing the environment that much.





Paradigm said:


> Seconded. Te is more about universally accepted definitions and logic. Organization is like a by-product to keep references in easy reach :crazy:


Sorry for double posting...^^


----------



## lovegames25 (Oct 7, 2010)

That's weird, I scored most likely INTJ
I'm going to take it again before I kill myself.


----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)

The test worked great for me. Still INFJ

I'm happy with how well my shadow functions are developing. The test said my secondary type is ENFP, which is good for me because ENFP is INFJ's shadow. So I'm well integrated. Not trying to boast, but I focus a lot on self-improvement. 

I think the idea behind this test is great, it gets straight to the point and tells you which cog functions you're using the most. 

It doesn't render your 4 shadow functions as merely the opposite of your 4 doms. No one is exactly and MBTI profile, especially as they age and gain more life experience.


----------



## jay_argh (May 27, 2011)

Interesting results. Have tested INTP several times, and doubted it. My knowledge of "type" and functions is rudimentary here, thanks for putting this test out and giving at least a starting point on the functions.

One thing, numerically I have Ti followed by Ne, however in the last "grouping" it lists Ne above Ti-not sure if this makes any difference, kind of confusing for me though. Is this an error, or am I just not reading it correctly? Fe and Si are placed differently as well.

Thanks for everything.




> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
> Most Likely: *INTP*
> or Second Possibility: *ENTP*
> or Third Possibility: *INFJ*
> ...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

jay_argh said:


> Interesting results. Have tested INTP several times, and doubted it. My knowledge of "type" and functions is rudimentary here, thanks for putting this test out and giving at least a starting point on the functions.
> 
> One thing, numerically I have Ti followed by Ne, however in the last "grouping" it lists Ne above Ti-not sure if this makes any difference, kind of confusing for me though. Is this an error, or am I just not reading it correctly? Fe and Si are placed differently as well.
> 
> Thanks for everything.


Thanks. 

When it comes to the groupings (very developed, moderate, etc) it doesn't put them in order of strength.

The way the code is set up, it checks to see what's in the "Very developed" group, displays that group, checks for what's in the moderate group, displays that group, then checks for the low group and displays that group. They are always listed in the following order: Ne, Ni, Se, Si, Ti, Te, Fe, Fi within a group.

In other words, if none of your scores were higher or lower than one standard deviation, you'd have Ne, Ni, Se, Si, Ti, Te, Fe, Fi listed in that order in the Moderate group.

I could possibly make it sort it by strength in that category as well but that's a lot of extra work.  It's something to look into eventually though.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

*Your Cognitive Functions:
*Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.57
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.24
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.86
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.61
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||| 4.27
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||| 1.78
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -1.24
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||| -3.02

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is low.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is low.

That's weird. I took the MBTI test again, and I scored as ISFJ. LOL I'm definitely not Extroverted at all.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

timeless said:


> Things I did today:
> - Changed two Fe questions.
> - Changed three Te questions.
> - Changed two Fi questions.
> ...


Name the variables with full wording like: thinkingIntroverted, sensingExtroverted it is so much easier to spot mistakes and whats useful change things with "replace all". If you wanted to do that with "si" it would fuck up other parts of your code as well that include this or you would need to go for separate strings like " si " then again some instances of pointers or allocations might be named something like "$si" which really would be unnecessary repetition in a process of replacing name of a variable. 

Negative value does not exist in real world for instance you can NOT have minus two apples. So something like a skill/preference has to be at least zero to keep things logically correct. If you spot any negative values it means that calculations are fucked up. I haven't tried the test again yet and I will do in a second. So there is a chance that you have corrected that already.

Showing the code to a programmer might be a good opportunity for you to learn. As far as I remember you just started playing around with php recently.

Just to sum things up it is great that you are still tweaking the code  I remember my days when I started playing around with coding and it takes a while to get clear structure and idea how to tackle it.

EDIT: I just tried the test and:
ENTP -> INTP -> INTJ correct
Ne - Ti - Ni - Te - Se - Si - Fe - Fi more or less OK
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||| -2.61 this is what does not make sense, explanation above and below 

As for personality type it is correct. As for indicator how functions are developed I doubt that. Again the question is: how is that possible to get negative usage of something? I do understand that I don't use something at all but having negative number is just plain wrong for me even when it comes to Fi  Think in terms of having something done negative number of times. You won't run minus two times to a shop, will you? Hope you got what I'm saying.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

@DarkSideOfLight - Some would say that cognitive functions don't exist in the real world either, heheheh. These are all just abstractions. If you can show me that cognitive functions are as concrete as apples, then I'll change it. 

Anyway, the code itself is perfectly fine, I started recently with PHP but I'm experienced in C/C++ and it's very similar. PHP is actually not hard at all to master if you've done C before. The code is fine; it was a deliberate choice I made to allow negative numbers. An essential part of the test is being able to determine standard deviation and assess the strength of functions based on that. The test also has to have opportunities to reduce a score based on certain criteria. The end result is that negative numbers must be allowed; the only other options would be to remove the negative questions that exist to control the positive questions (this would make the test less accurate), to artificially inflate some numbers as to not get a negative value (same problem) or to remove the strength of development system (won't happen.)


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

timeless said:


> @DarkSideOfLight - Some would say that cognitive functions don't exist in the real world either, heheheh. These are all just abstractions. If you can show me that cognitive functions are as concrete as apples, then I'll change it.
> 
> Anyway, the code itself is perfectly fine, I started recently with PHP but I'm experienced in C/C++ and it's very similar. PHP is actually not hard at all to master if you've done C before. The code is fine; it was a deliberate choice I made to allow negative numbers. An essential part of the test is being able to determine standard deviation and assess the strength of functions based on that. The test also has to have opportunities to reduce a score based on certain criteria. The end result is that negative numbers must be allowed; the only other options would be to remove the negative questions that exist to control the positive questions (this would make the test less accurate), to artificially inflate some numbers as to not get a negative value (same problem) or to remove the strength of development system (won't happen.)


No worries I'm over that. The world is not perfect I just needed to remind myself that and sometimes I do forget about this simple fact  
Now if you can show me that an apple is a concrete thing then we move on to other stuff. It is all abstract. My existence is abstract. It cannot even be proved that either of us exist hehe.
I accepted the fact that my negative Fi with a bit of effort sometimes let me name what I feel  and if it doesn't want to, I force a feeler to tell me how I feel - this actually happens I mean it does if/when we make assumption that I and the poor feeler of my choice exist and if we let go all abstract annotation.

And for the "won't happen" someone may do further development of your test in the future and fix it  Never say never Myers-Briggs updated/expanded "a bit" Jung's work haha.

And of course it is good to hear that you enjoy playing around with PHP, because it means that we may expect more stuff coming up  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> And for the "won't happen" someone may do further development of your test in the future and fix it  Never say never Myers-Briggs updated/expanded "a bit" Jung's work haha.


The only "fix" would be to remove a substantial part of the test or artificially inflate results to produce a purely cosmetic result. Any test that does either of those things is bound to suck since it would remove functionality or reduce accuracy.

I'm not sure why having negative numbers is an issue in the first place. The test is not quantitatively assessing the size of the Ti molecule in your head or anything. The purpose of the scale is to convey that some numbers are lower or higher than others, which it does successfully.

In other news, once I get done with my current project (it's enneagram related, oooooo), my next step on the cognitive function quiz is to replace the current "Most Likely/Second Possibility/Third Possibility" with a system that calculates the percentage certainty for the top 2 possibilities. That actually shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENTP
or Second Possibility: INFJ
or Third Possibility: ENFJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Ni - Fe - Ti - Si - Te - Fi - Se


Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.19
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.26
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||| 8.45
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||| 7.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.54
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.16
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.39
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.2

@Moss Icon also brought up that the test seems to paint Fi in a "black and white" light, which is probably why I scored relatively low on it. At least 3 of the questions said "right and wrong" and I'm not comfortable simplifying things like that. 


> A deep understanding of what's right and wrong.


This is targeting Fi, but not the mechanisms behind it. Fi users often don't just "know" when something is right or wrong. They spend time sifting through the implications and seeing how it works with their inner value system. Maybe you could mention something about how conclusions drawn about the world are made? I like to analyze the world and the way it is, and I think a lot about systems. But unlike a Ti user, my thoughts are usually human based. I think that's another way the two are similar but the subject matter is different. Take advantage of it to make the quiz even better! It's coming along nicely.

Thanks for the quiz!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Sily said:


> ...
> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
> Most Likely: *ESFP*
> or Second Possibility: *ESFJ*
> ...


Updated:
Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INFP*
or Second Possibility: *ENFP*
or Third Possibility: *ESFJ

* Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Ne - Fe - Si - Se - Ni - Te - Ti

 Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 14.54
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.42
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.85
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||| 5.54
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||| 4.48
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||| 3.9
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -1.45
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||| -3.47

Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is low.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is low.


----------



## human (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like I could use a little schooling in concrete, physical reality: 


Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.18
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.68
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.54
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||| 4.22
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||| 0.68
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || 0.39
Introverted Sensation (Si) || 0.16
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| -3.43

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFJ
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: INFP


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I kept meaning to mention this for the past month or more, but...

@timeless :

The 18th question, "I'm thinking logically about a situation, and everything 'just clicks' in my head," is supposed to represent Ti, right? In an INTJ, I can imagine this happening quite often as a manifestation of Ni-Te. It definitely happens to me all the time and I love it when it does.


----------



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENTP*
or Second Possibility: *INTP*
or Third Possibility: *INFP*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Ti - Fi - Si - Fe - Te - Ni - Se
*
Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.77
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.22
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.17
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.54
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.98
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.01
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||| 2.64
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.92

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is poorly developed.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ISFJ
*or Second Possibility: *INFP
*or Third Possibility: *ESFJ


*Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Si - Fi - Fe - Ne - Se - Te - Ti - Ni


*Your Cognitive Functions:
*Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.17
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.61
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||| 5.04
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||| 4.71
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||| 4.55
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||| 1.22
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -1.48

Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is poorly developed.


----------



## Peerless (Jul 24, 2011)

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.38
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.11
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.64
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.16
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.39
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.02
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -0.46
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -2.29

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is very developed. 
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is low.

 
Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTP*
or Second Possibility: *ENTP*
or Third Possibility: *INTJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Ne - Ni - Te - Fi - Fe - Si - Se

Spot-on.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.38
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.26
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.39
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.19
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||| 5
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||| 0.71
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.48
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.97

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Ni - Te - Ne - Si - Fi - Fe - Se


Tried my best to answer honestly and not to bias the results. Seems like this test is good at determining one's type, but not function preference. I don't think the test is comprehensive or long enough for that. I also don't think Te/Ti and Ne/Ni are are differentiated enough. Some of the Ni questions could be interpreted as Ne, and Te for Ti etc.


----------



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

This struck well with me


Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.45
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.34
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.19
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.85
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||| 3.77
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.8
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.06


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTP

I am an INTP/ almost ENTP. I dunno how INTJ adds up as a possibility though.


----------



## Peerless (Jul 24, 2011)

@sysha ^^^ awesome INTP-ish avatar. =p


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ISTP
or Second Possibility: ESTJ
or Third Possibility: ESTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Te - Se - Si - Ne - Fi - Ni - Fe

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.07
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.31
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.86
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.39
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) || 0.11
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -1.52
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||| -3.02
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| -3.02

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is low.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is low.


Well I've NEVER been called an ESTJ before....but the ESTP yes. Usually I get ISTP first, ISTJ second, and INTP or ESTP third.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks to @Awakener93, the Cognitive Quiz now comes in Italian as well as English. There's a button to change the language at the test near the top of the quiz page.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

Your Cognitive Functions:

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.5
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.45
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.9
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.54
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.94
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.01
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.8
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||| 3.75


Yeah that is always the question...
Which is stronger? My Ne or my Ti?

The test thinks I'm probably ENTP. Maybe INTP. Possibly INTJ.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.85
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.31
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.99
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.52
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||| 6.52
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.57
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| 1.54
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || 0.24


I don't even know what it all means :O


----------



## Heatherdera (Aug 18, 2011)

Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.72
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.41
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.88
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.47
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.53
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.01
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.2

The first two are spot on, but... I think my Se is a lot more developed than -1.2... >_>;


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Heatherdera said:


> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.72
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.41
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.88
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.47
> ...


Don't panic - very low Se is only a sign of very high Ni. :wink: It's normal for INFJs to score that low on Se. It is for me at least. It IS an important function for INFJs, but it's also hard to use it most of the time. hehe
And there are also sometheories that say the same. x)


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm eagerly awaiting the next update of the quiz.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
*Most Likely: INTP*
or Second Possibility: ISTJ
or Third Possibility: INTJ

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.15
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||| 7.24
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.8
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||| 5.73
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.39
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||| 3.45
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||| 2.39
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.48

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is low.


----------



## Heatherdera (Aug 18, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> Don't panic - very low Se is only a sign of very high Ni. :wink: It's normal for INFJs to score that low on Se. It is for me at least. It IS an important function for INFJs, but it's also hard to use it most of the time. hehe
> And there are also sometheories that say the same. x)


Okay, I was a little worried that maybe I am a little too much in my own head. But... it's not like I would change anything because of a test like this, though. :3 It's good to hear that I'm not alone. 

My ESTP roommate always makes fun of me because she will point out all these little things around us when we're walking together or reference them later, and I never even realize the are there. Actually... one time, there was a large truck... you know, the 18-wheeler kind? It was abandoned in a lot near our old apartment and it looked like someone had set off an explosive inside of it at one point. My roommate mentioned it a few times, and she was horrified when I said I never knew saw it. She pointed it out to me a couple weeks later in time for me to actually look at it, and I was just like... "Huh... I knew that was there," but for some reason it never felt important enough for me to remember it was there when I wasn't looking at it. 

She always flails around when she is exasperated by me, so it's kind of funny.


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:

Most Likely: *INFP*

or Second Possibility: INFJ
or Third Possibility: ENFJ





*Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:*
Fi - Ni - Fe - Ne - Si - Ti - Se - Te

Your Cognitive Functions:

Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.54
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.8
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.62
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.5
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || 0.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || 0.03
Extroverted Thinking (Te) || -0.99


Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is low.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.

Can my Ti and Te be so low? 
But, it may have to do with my reading the word logic and scoring it as low as possible on the test.
Which surely explains a lot.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know if I took an earlier version of this test (I may have, seems like I have) but my results now seem pretty accurate, seeing as it gave me the three types I would agree I'd most likely be.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:

Most Likely: ISFP
or Second Possibility: ESFP
or Third Possibility: ENFP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Se - Ne - Si - Fe - Te - Ni - Ti

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.62
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.25
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||| 7.19
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||| 7
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.62
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.01
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||| 2.6
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||| 1.22

Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is very developed.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is low.


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.92
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.08
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.34
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.45
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||| 6.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||| 4.54
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||| 1.03
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||| 1.01

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.

I got different results from the last one I took, but not by much. Also may be because I'm trying to develop a bit of sensing. 

It says I'm enfp, infp, or infj respectively. I can appreciate it as one source of perspective. I'm still on the quest to determining for accuracy.


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Gypsy said:


> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.85
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.31
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.99
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.52
> ...


Interesting... Ours are very similar, and you're an enfp too.  I don't know if I believe the accuracy of the Te on the test though. Or the Fe. They should be swapped or something. :-/


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Si - Se - Ne - Fe - Ti - Ni - Te

*Your Cognitive Functions:
*Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.62
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.25
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.04
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||| 5.69
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||| 4.22
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||| 2.6
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.55

Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is very developed.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is low.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ISFP*
or Second Possibility: *ISFJ*
or Third Possibility: *ESFP*


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.34
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.07
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.88
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.08
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| 2.03
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||| 1.24
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||| 0.68
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || 0.17

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTJ*
or Second Possibility: *INTP*
or Third Possibility: *ENTP

*
Unlike some of the other posters, this test appears to have worked _very well_ for me! It actually points out a confusion I was having! I know I'm an INTJ but a lot of the ENTP description described me as well, and now I can see why =) Thanks!


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Spades said:


> *Your Cognitive Functions:*
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.34
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.07
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.88
> ...


Awesome, I'm glad it helped. 

The Cognitive Quiz is going to get a bit of an overhaul after the Enneagram does. The principle will be the same, insofar as the quiz will modify which questions you're presented with in order to make a decisive call between dominant and auxiliary functions. So there won't be any "close calls" between functions that skew results.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahh lol?

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENFJ
or Second Possibility: INFJ
or Third Possibility: INFP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fe - Ni - Fi - Ne - Si - Ti - Te - Se

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||| 8.38
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||| 7.14
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||| 5.85
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||| 4.49
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||| 2.99
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||| 2.7
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.2

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.


I am blaming my headache.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> Ahh lol?
> 
> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
> Most Likely: ENFJ
> ...


LOL. Oh well. Maybe it'll work for you after I update it. :laughing:


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> Ahh lol?
> 
> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
> Most Likely: ENFJ
> ...


haha...funny...today on the train I saw an old man with his grandson. And I thought the old man must be ESTP. But then I wondered if he was ENFJ. lol And THEN I wondered about how you can tell ESTPs are not feelers because they're laughing and joking so much and because they can be quite engaging (afaik - sorry if I'm wrong ^^). And stuff like that. :tongue:


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

The test guessed that I am ISTJ.. lol.. my conflictor type. I think the wording on the test may be hurting the results. I know I chose answers many times that did not reflect my way of thinking, because I feel that my way of thinking is not the BEST or most functional way to understand the world. That is to say, I do not fit into the world, nor understand how to function well in it, therefore my own way of thinking must be the "wrong" way, and I see other types fit into the world easier, so their way of thinking and processing is the more "correct" way. Maybe the questions should read "MY way" of understanding the world, instead of "The best way".


----------



## ukinfj (Apr 15, 2011)

Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.72
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.98
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.53
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.62
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||| 4.39
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||| 2.15
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -0.07
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -2.43

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is low.

My only word of advice on this would be that I think it sort of missed my Se - I notice Se in myself but it is less to do with action in the real world and more to do with achieving predestined goals that are tangible as well as having a strong enjoyment of sensory information - being very "connected" with the outside world if it happens to grab my attention (if I am somewhere pretty or there is good music playing for example - I will feel that I "merge" somewhat with that sensory data and feel sensations because of it).


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Why's every INFJ so disappointed when they see their low Se in their result? 

Scoring etremely low on Se is perfectly normal for an INFJ. And if you score higher on Se, the probability of you being an INFJ will be lower. :tongue:


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

When in is the next update?


----------



## FuzzyLittleManPeach (Aug 29, 2011)

I like this test, it didn't take much time and was concise. I'm a little surprised my Te got a higher score than Ti though. 

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.69
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.16
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||| 7.76
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||| 6.03
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||| 5.71
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||| 4.06
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||| 2.77

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
*Most Likely: ENTP*
or Second Possibility: ENTJ
or Third Possibility: INTP

Si kicks my ass.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.15
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.7
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.47
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||| 5.02
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||| 3.72
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||| 3.5
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||| 0.75
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.71

Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is very developed.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is low


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: ISTJ
or Third Possibility: ESTJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Si - Te - Fi - Ni - Ne - Fe - Se

hm interesting


----------



## YP1 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.99
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.19
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.52
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.52
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.17
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||| 5.57
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.47
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||| 2.54

Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is poorly developed.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTP*
or Second Possibility: *ENTP*
or Third Possibility: *ENFJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Ne - Fe - Ni - Fi - Se - Te - Si

Hmmm... It's quite accurate.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.92
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.9
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||| 6.17
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||| 6
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||| 5.93
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.53
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||| 4.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||| 2.8

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: INFP

Interesting


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

It seems that Ni, Ti, and Te are _always_ really close on my tests and are always the top three. All three have been my "top" function at one point or another. They are so close I can see how one answer could change the whole order. There is usually no more than a point or two difference between each function with Fi coming in closely behind. Same seems to be true here. I've been going around INTJ and INTP forums a bit to see how they differ. *

Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.69
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.26
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.01
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.25
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.24
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||| 2.76
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.75
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.2

Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is poorly developed.

Most Likely: *INTP*
or Second Possibility: *INTJ*
or Third Possibility: *ENTJ*

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Ni - Te - Fi - Si - Ne - Fe - Se

I recently got these results on another Cognitive quiz. In this Ti and Te were swapped so it gave me INTJ as the most likely result.  In that one, Ni, Ti, Te, and Fi all ranked very developed.


----------



## camus11 (Feb 21, 2010)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.64
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.62
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||| 3.84
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.7
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3.39
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) || -0.41
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.86
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.52

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is low.


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTJ
or Second Possibility: INFP
or Third Possibility: INTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Fi - Ti - Te - Si - Ne - Fe - Se

Here are some quick descriptions of your functions, in order of preference:

The Introverted Intuition (Ni) function implicitly recognizes that one term can have multiple meanings, and allows the individual to disconnect themselves from the concept of 'objective truth'. This allows those with strong Ni to 'rewire' the connections that form a concept and test it from new and unique angles. This is why the Ni dominant types are often called analysts: they can pull apart an idea and test each individual piece to see how it changes the whole.

The Introverted Feeling (Fi) function attempts to find meaning in the world. In this sense, 'feeling' doesn't necessarily mean 'emotions' - it refers to the subjective and subtle sense of value within a situation. It is often associated with gut reactions about the fairness or goodness of an interaction. Those with strong Fi usually care less about objective facts and more about what's fair or right.

The Introverted Thinking (Ti) function is used when an individual analyzes something, breaks it apart, and categorizes and defines its elements. This is the foundation of logical thinking. Ti is crucial in identifying logical inconsistencies and putting together logical arguments. Those with strong Ti usually have an ability to remain objective even when it may bother others.

The Extroverted Thinking (Te) function imposes our own order on the world around us. Te structures the world in logical ways, ranging from the physical world (your desk, your office, etc) to concepts (creating 'flow charts' of ideas in your mind.)

The Introverted Sensation (Si) function compares past events with current events. Si is associated with vivid memory recall and a reliance on experiential learning. Those with strong Si often prefer to take a 'hands on approach'. On the other hand, those with weak Si often do not benefit from interacting in that way.

The Extroverted Intuition (Ne) function is oriented toward generating new possibilities. Ne is all about brainstorming - imagining a variety of possible outcomes and considering them all to be possibly true. Ne is associated with new ideas and innovative breakthroughs.

The Extroverted Feeling (Fe) function is used when an individual acts in a considerate way to the feelings and beliefs of the people around them. Those with strong Fe can easily empathize with other people and is the most likely to be a 'people person.' Those with weak Fe may find themselves offending people unintentionally.

The Extroverted Sensation (Se) function is associated with a vivid perception of the world, taking into account details that others may miss. Se is about being closely tuned to the world around you, and that usually translates into following 'gut impulses' and taking great pleasure in physical action. Those with weak Se may sometimes feel 'disconnected' from the world around them.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Spades said:


> *Your Cognitive Functions:*
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.34
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.07
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.88
> ...


Whaaa. I took it again for fun and:

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.34
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.08
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||| 6.84
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||| 5.15
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.8
Introverted Feeling (Fi) || -0.06
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.09
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -0.76

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *INTJ*
or Second Possibility: *ENTJ*
or Third Possibility: *INTP*

I hope I'm not unconsciously altering the results now that I know much more about the functions.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.94
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||| 8.34
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||| 6.68
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.01
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||| 5.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||| 4.24
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.8
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||| 2.99

Most Likely: *ISFP*
or Second Possibility: *INFJ*
or Third Possibility: *ENFJ*

hmm....Well, I am an INFJ. so, second guess is right, haha.
I do tend to score high on Fi though, which throws me. I've tested as INFP before...I am guessing because of the high Fi.


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Fi - Ni - Fe - Te - Ti - Si - Se - Ne


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.54
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.54
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||| 7.92
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.7
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||| 7.48
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||| 5.71
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.98
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.68

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is poorly developed.


Most Likely: ENTP
or Second Possibility: ISTJ
or Third Possibility: INTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Si - Ti - Te - Se - Fi - Ni - Fe


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> Your Cognitive Functions:
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.92
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.94
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.84
> ...



Hey Liam, what's up!?! 

This is what I got:

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.45
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.24
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.23
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.98
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||| 6.7
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.01
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||| 5.76
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||| 3.8


----------



## Dov (Oct 23, 2011)

I got INTP as first option, ENTJ as second and INTJ as third.
It showed strong Ti, Te, Ni, Ne and weaker Si, Fi, Se, Fe.


----------

